# What Injector Size W/ 4 PSI??



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

what injector size would I need to upgrade to if I'm starting off with 4 lbs of boost or would stock be ok w/ that low boost? the turbo is a K14 turbo I already have my emanage blue. just have left to get wideband, injectors, bov & sum more gauges


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Might as well go with SR injectors.. GA's will probably max out around 4 psi.


----------

